# The Stripper



## Phantom (Jul 15, 2013)

heh heh Not quite what you expected

This gets rid of the >>>>>>>> etc in fwd emails

http://www.mistered.us/stripper/index.shtml


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

I have my own solution .....   :bashcomp:  

Really though, fwd e-mails always get the delete button from me.  I never open any forwarded e-mail because I feel they could have been around the world and back .. and usually are. 
 Many are about attached bad things to begin with .... an e-mail address gathering gimmick.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 15, 2013)

Phantom said:


> heh heh Not quite what you expected



hahahahahaha! Right you are.
I was expecting perhaps a little Thunder from Down Under


----------



## Anne (Jul 16, 2013)

May as well - Everytime I see this thread, I think of this:   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TBrh259zig


----------



## Phantom (Jul 16, 2013)

Anne said:


> May as well - Everytime I see this thread, I think of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TBrh259zig



Well that was a "strip tease" all right ....NO VIDEO


----------

